# JLC Tribute Deep Sea Club!



## andylliao

Show your JLC Tribute Deep Sea!!! 
I love JLC especially the vintage look of the Tribute Deep Sea. It's so classic and elegant. I'm waiting for the new Deep Sea Cermet Chrono coming out the end of June and hopefully I can get it. 
Post your watch pictures and share with us how much you love your timepieces. :beer:


----------



## csm

unfortunatly I still dont have one to post photos.... but it is on my list...

regards,
cesar


----------



## andylliao

How do you feel the watch that without the date window? Is it important? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darby11

andylliao said:


> How do you feel the watch that without the date window? Is it important?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


think about this: if part of a rotation - just one more thing to set each week (if not a winder guy, like myself)


----------



## ABoen

In with the DS chrono


----------



## Kohe321

I've had my JLC Deep Sea chronograph for nearly two months, and I have to say I'm very happy with it! Love the design and the classic, timeless lines. Not having a datefunction doesn't bother me at all, but I know it's a must have for some.

Just need to get a new waterproof strap to get it 100% ready for summer. The leather strap that comes with it from Jaeger is really soft and nice, but it's obviously not suited for sunlotion, sweat and the occasional dip in seawater. I think a 22mm isofrane will be perfect ;-)

Here are some pictures of mine!


----------



## csm

Hello bro! Imho i believe that you should not use an isofrane with that watch. I believe that the isofrane match with thicker watches, this watch even beeing a diver is too dressy to use with the iso. I bought an isofrane for my omega sm 300 (the old one from the 60's) but i'm using it with my new Planet Ocean 8500 because of it, i'm using a "rubber tropic" from modena that costs 10 dollars on the sm 300 hehehe..... The iso is too thick for those classic watches. Just my two cents...

Regards,
Cessar


Abraços,
Cesar


----------



## csm

A photo that i forgot to give you an idea...









Abraços,
Cesar


----------



## NWP627

cesar scarambone said:


> A photo that i forgot to give you an idea...
> 
> Abraços,
> Cesar


Cesar, IMO you are 100% correct. That "vintage" tropical looks fantastic on your SM 300.


----------



## NWP627

Kohe321 said:


> Just need to get a new waterproof strap to get it 100% ready for summer. The leather strap that comes with it from Jaeger is really soft and nice, but it's obviously not suited for sunlotion, sweat and the occasional dip in seawater. I think a 22mm isofrane will be perfect ;-)


Kohe, try a shark mesh on it for summer. I've had mesh on my Polaris for the past two summers (and sometimes during the other seasons as well) and find it very comfortable.


----------



## csm

Thanks brother! By the way, i adore your polaris..... I already have 2 jlc's one dualmatic, and also a NS Gmt, that one with dlc, but the deepsea alarm and the polaris are on my wish list.... Hard to find, but when i have a good oportunity with the polaris, i'll probably pull the triegger...

Regards,
Cesar


Abraços,
Cesar


----------



## NWP627

cesar scarambone said:


> ... i'll probably pull the triegger...Regards, Cesar
> Abraços,
> Cesar


When you do you certainly won't regret it!


----------



## Kohe321

cesar scarambone said:


> Hello bro! Imho i believe that you should not use an isofrane with that watch. I believe that the isofrane match with thicker watches, this watch even beeing a diver is too dressy to use with the iso. I bought an isofrane for my omega sm 300 (the old one from the 60's) but i'm using it with my new Planet Ocean 8500 because of it, i'm using a "rubber tropic" from modena that costs 10 dollars on the sm 300 hehehe..... The iso is too thick for those classic watches. Just my two cents...
> 
> Regards,
> Cessar
> 
> Abraços,
> Cesar


Thanks a lot for the input, I'll definitely consider what you're saying. The Isofrane is definitely a hefty strap - perhaps too bulky for this JLC. 

Here are some other straps I have considered for the Deep Sea chrono. Any thoughts on how you guys think these would fit?

Hirsch Mariner waterproof leatherstrap (black or brown with white stiching) 

Hirsch natural rubber strap

The black and military green "Cordura" canvas and rubber divestrap  from Hadley-Roma.



NWP627 said:


> Kohe, try a shark mesh on it for summer. I've had mesh on my Polaris for the past two summers (and sometimes during the other seasons as well) and find it very comfortable.


Thanks for the tip! That definitely looks cool on that watch. All though I'm not much of a "mesh guy", this is something to consider for sure. :-!


----------



## reverso68

Here is mine. I absolutely love it.


----------



## CKL1213

very nice


----------



## Grahamsjz

Reverso69,

That works beautifully. Comfortable?


----------



## reverso68

Grahamsjz said:


> Reverso69,
> 
> That works beautifully. Comfortable?


Absolutely comfortable. The strap is great: so soft but at the same time very resistent.

Oh, btw, it's reverso68, not 69


----------



## ImitationOfLife

The Deep Sea is fantastic. I tried one on a month ago and still want one.

I have its precursor, the 1969 LeCoultre Shark.


----------



## GaryF

Well. That's that. Looks like it's going to have to be my next watch.



Kohe321 said:


> I've had my JLC Deep Sea chronograph for nearly two months, and I have to say I'm very happy with it! Love the design and the classic, timeless lines. Not having a datefunction doesn't bother me at all, but I know it's a must have for some.
> 
> Just need to get a new waterproof strap to get it 100% ready for summer. The leather strap that comes with it from Jaeger is really soft and nice, but it's obviously not suited for sunlotion, sweat and the occasional dip in seawater. I think a 22mm isofrane will be perfect ;-)
> 
> Here are some pictures of mine!


----------



## Grahamsjz

reverso68 said:


> Absolutely comfortable. The strap is great: so soft but at the same time very resistent.
> 
> Oh, btw, it's reverso68, not 69


Hi sorry about that. I spotted it should have been 68 after I posted but thought if I corrected it I would draw attention to it and when in a hole ......

It looks to be a fantastic soft strap. Is it wearable in the water?

My JLC diver is on leather which means I can't get it wet. All that waterproofing never to be used. Still. Would not change it, think its great.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## csm

Well, i believe that i can join the club.... Got it 3 days ago, i had a hard time to decide beetween that and the polaris, but i adore that one, so i pulled the triegger..... Got a nice discount at my ad here in brazil, so....

Regards,
Cesar


----------



## dhtjr

ImitationOfLife said:


> The Deep Sea is fantastic. I tried one on a month ago and still want one.
> 
> I have its precursor, the 1969 LeCoultre Shark.


Saw your heavy metal blog link. I'm sure you've read the very cool Hodinkee article on Dan Spitz, Anthrax guitarist turned expert watchmaker. If you haven't seen it, it's a great read.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

dhtjr said:


> Saw your heavy metal blog link. I'm sure you've read the very cool Hodinkee article on Dan Spitz, Anthrax guitarist turned expert watchmaker. If you haven't seen it, it's a great read.


Haven't seen the article, but I did know Spitz is a watchmaker. Going to check out the article now. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Kohe321

A couple more pictures of my deep sea chronograph. I tried out a couple of natostraps on it now for summer - the "admiralty grey" and "bond" natos from MOD.


----------



## ludawg23

Man, i'm so jealous!

Tried this beauty on the other day and wow....stunning piece.

Officially on my want list although it'll be a long while with the price tag 

One day!


----------



## Kohe321

One more picture of it on the bond nato. Really digging this combo, think It'll stay on for the summer, it's so comfortable and cool.


----------



## eXis10z

I love that side profile, it's really really sexy, for lack of better word. I'm seriously considering to forgo the submariner, and top up cash for this beauty instead.



Kohe321 said:


> Here are some pictures of mine!


----------



## sheon

Here's my Memovox Tribute to Deep Sea. I find the alarm pretty useful (it sounds like a cricket). I don't like the Plexiglass and would have preferred a sapphire crystal. I also would have preferred a see-through case back. I like the lugs. Very sharp and good-looking. It's supposed to be faithful to the 1959 original, apart from the calibre 956.


----------



## pod

The JLC TTDSA ref.*2028470* is one of my favorite watches to pair with a Nato band (or cordovan/shell). It just looks awesome in the summer with different shoes matched to the daily mood. The noticeable winding rotor noise adds distinct character to the watch. Here are a few pics I snapped at work with the iPhone.





















AND ... The Lume is great!


----------



## sheon

What a colourful NATO! You, sir, carry it off very well. And the yellow matches the yellow-brown of the lume. Try a black NATO with yellow accents? I actually find the noise of the rotor quiet compared with the calibre 899 in my master control.


----------



## GaryF

It's a beautiful watch. I don't know why you'd want to put a sapphire back on an alarm watch, though.


shoen said:


> Here's my Memovox Tribute to Deep Sea. I find the alarm pretty useful (it sounds like a cricket). I don't like the Plexiglass and would have preferred a sapphire crystal. I also would have preferred a see-through case back. I like the lugs. Very sharp and good-looking. It's supposed to be faithful to the 1959 original, apart from the calibre 956.


----------



## andylliao

I agree. There is not much to see in display case back for alarm watch because not many complications in there.


----------



## sheon

Don't get me wrong - I love the case back and I think it's totally appropriate for its style and genre. It's also faithful to the original, of course. I just prefer to be able to see the movement in my watches. Given the choice between a see-through case back and a softer alarm on the one hand, and a solid case back and a louder alarm, I'd go for the former. I also think a see-through case back 'forces' the manufacture to improve their movement decoration, but that's just my view.


----------



## pod

A few more pics of the TTDSA at work today with a custom shell nato band (and an old diving picture I had on the shelf, too bad it is an "old" picture now, I need to update my stock now that I'm "old" :-!). This has me dreaming of a dive trip! Hhhmmm ...

I don't mind the absence of a display back. I also personally love the plexiglass! That was a plus for me. I can't wait for the plexi to age and scuff and get a patina with character.


----------



## Cabaiguan

pod said:


> A few more pics of the TTDSA at work today with a custom shell nato band (and an old diving picture I had on the shelf, too bad it is an "old" picture now, I need to update my stock now that I'm "old" :-!). This has me dreaming of a dive trip! Hhhmmm ...
> 
> I don't mind the absence of a display back. I also personally love the plexiglass! That was a plus for me. I can't wait for the plexi to age and scuff and get a patina with character.
> 
> View attachment 1141111
> View attachment 1141112


Great strap.


----------



## sheon

pod,

Seeing you're a diver, does the non-screw-down crown make you worried about WR on a dive? JLC certifies it to 10 bar but I'm paranoid.


----------



## pod

Shoen, 

That's a good question. Honestly, I currently use a Seiko Diver for real dive trips (with screw-down crowns), but that's because 1)It's a great watch for diving, and more importantly 2)I haven't yet procured a mechanical dive watch. I bought this watch for the niche character and aesthetics, plus it just spoke to me from the moment JLC introduced the '59 remake. So to answer your question, yes it would bother me if I planed on diving with this watch to 90ft, but that won't likely happen. However, I am planning on taking this watch in the ocean next month on vacation and I can't wait to get some high resolution underwater shots while snorkeling. I'll post pictures of the watch in the "wild" once that happens. I would be paranoid to take it deeper than 30ft.

My next purchase will likely be a JLC Navy Seal, which will handle anything the ocean and depths can throw at it.


----------



## sheon

Yeah, that's my feeling too. 

What a coincidence - I too have a quartz Seiko diver which I do use. And I've had it since 1993. 

Do post more pics. As for mine, here's a pic of the side of the case, showing the alternating polished and brushed 'sandwich' case design. And another pic of the dial with those sublime indices with the retro-looking lume.


----------



## pod

Another day, another strap.


----------



## Kohe321

Here's a picture of the Deep Sea on a new rubberstrap from Hadley-Roma, think this will stay on for summer and probably semi-permanently from now on. I'm really happy with it, and it brings out the retro-vibe of the watch even more in my eyes. 

Had to buy new springbars from Otto Frei, the stock ones from JLC are curved and won't work with most straps. These springbars from Otto Frei are of seriously high quality, highly recommended.


----------



## pod

A new strap. Lighter tan looks great with the retro dials on the ttdsa.


----------



## myc ritz

Awesome watch! Would you know the lug-width for the Deep Sea Chrono? Is it 21mm or 22mm? I need this watch!


----------



## pod

I took the JLC TTDSA on it's maiden voyage into the wild last week. It was awesome to see it out in the islands and on the ocean. Unfortunately, I didn't have the courage to take it diving (at the last minute the dive master decided to do a 90ft dive and I couldn't stomach the thought of taking the TTDSA to that depth). I regret the lack of a respectable underwater shot, but at least the watch held its own above water. Comment: the plexiglass is easily scuffed/scratched, which I personally enjoy because of it's character, but others may find bothersome. Mine now has a scuff and a scratch to remind me of my trip. Comment: this piece looks fantastic with nato/zulu straps (much better than the JLC OEM)! I now have over 10 straps for this piece and change them often. I don't think a thick rubber strap would work well, just my opinion.

Here are a few WIS geek pictures for your viewing enjoyment. Vintage-meets-modern!


----------



## Greenlightning

I have replaced straps on my deep sea chrono, and replaced the spring bars for straight ones. I used 20mm, but they don't feel too secure. Haven't had any problems wearing it for about a month. Anyone else experience something like that? Should I be using a 21mm or am I just paranoid?


----------



## pod

Greenlightning,

The Deep Sea collection currently includes 5 pieces (6 if you count the two different models in the tribute selection). All have 20mm lugs. So 20mm is the correct size.

You are probably noticing the difference between "straight" and "curved" bars. I too noticed that the straight bars didn't feel right for some reason, so I switched back to the original JLC curved bars, which are designed to fit the watch, and all is well. Even with my nato straps I use the curved bars and they work better (ie they feel more "right" if that makes sense).


----------



## Frenchguy

Why is the deep sea tribute the most expensive steel JLC? I'd love one but not at the same price Asa. Very complex reverso grande GMT.mid love to find one at 4-5k


----------



## pod

Frenchguy said:


> Why is the deep sea tribute the most expensive steel JLC? I'd love one but not at the same price Asa. Very complex reverso grande GMT.mid love to find one at 4-5k


Good question! It's clunky, noisy, plain, and plexiglass. And those qualities mesh well to make it a modern-vintage piece. You are paying a premium for the nostalgia for sure, but moreover there is just something "right" about this watch. I haven't heard of any owners with buyer's remorse, myself included.


----------



## sheon

pod said:


> I took the JLC TTDSA on it's maiden voyage into the wild last week. It was awesome to see it out in the islands and on the ocean. Unfortunately, I didn't have the courage to take it diving (at the last minute the dive master decided to do a 90ft dive and I couldn't stomach the thought of taking the TTDSA to that depth). I regret the lack of a respectable underwater shot, but at least the watch held its own above water. Comment: the plexiglass is easily scuffed/scratched, which I personally enjoy because of it's character, but others may find bothersome. Mine now has a scuff and a scratch to remind me of my trip. Comment: this piece looks fantastic with nato/zulu straps (much better than the JLC OEM)! I now have over 10 straps for this piece and change them often. I don't think a thick rubber strap would work well, just my opinion.
> 
> Here are a few WIS geek pictures for your viewing enjoyment. Vintage-meets-modern!


Looks like a great outing for the Deep Sea Alarm. It's really in its element. Was reading about vintage dive watches and I found out that the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms didn't have a screw-down crown when it was launched in 1953. Its water resistance came from its double-'O' ring and screw down case back. Maybe the TT DSA can withstand a shallow dive....

From my reading, one of the reasons it's so expensive (9500 Euros when it was launched at SIHH 2011) is that it's a one-off production of 959 pieces, and everything except the calibre 956 had to be produced from scratch.

Anyway, I brought mine to Japan a month ago and here're some pics.


----------



## pod

shoen said:


> Anyway, I brought mine to Japan a month ago and here're some pics.


Love the shots of Japan in the background with the TTDSA in the foreground!

Also, we both seem to have scratched the plexiglass face in the same spot, at the 3 position. Interesting. Have you tried to buff it out yourself yet?


----------



## sheon

Thank you. Good eye! Yes, I have tried using Polywatch and it's better but not completely gone. But I can accept it. b-) 

Here it is on a NATO and on a waterproof fabric strap. I much prefer the NATO.


----------



## csm

I believe that price has to do something with the fact that only 959 people in the world will have that model, 359 the american one, and during the 60's less than 1.000 watches where produced.... We are part of this small group. About the scratchs on the plexi, before use a polish cloth or had it profissinal polished, try to use toothpaste wiht a a small piece of cottom... Did this with some watches of mine with plexi and improved a lot... Just my 2 cents. And of course, mine says hello from brasil.....










Regards


----------



## pod

My new Shell Cordovan #8 watch strap from FFF matched with my Alden Shell Cordovan PTBs #8. It's not right to love a watch this much!


----------



## bwong

Glad to finally join the club!


----------



## csm

Congrats brother!!! Its an awesome watch.

Regards

Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## pod

Cheers bwong! Have fun getting used to the hum and rattle of the memovox movement. It is a wonderful piece.


----------



## bwong

I like the different straps people are using with their JLC Tribute to DSA.

Here is my DSA with a Gunny Arrillo.


----------



## vkd668

Still loving this watch .....


----------



## bwong

vkd668 said:


> Still loving this watch .....


Very nice photo! Can't help not liking this watch!


----------



## vkd668

Thanks. Love yours just as much as mine!  lol


----------



## pod

vkd668 said:


> Still loving this watch .....


I love this picture! Great shot of the lume on the TTDSA. Cheers Bro. Mine says hello.


----------



## sheon

Nice photos, guys. Here's mine at the pool. 

Now we only need a US edition....


----------



## pod

Here are my straps for the TTDSA. Nato in shell leather and fabric. Also 2 JLC OEM bands (original black and aligator), one rubber dive strap and a Cuban twist. I keep them in a Plano tackle box and each day I just pick one that excites me or goes with my outfit. I generally stick with Nato straps because I'm usually too rushed to remove the spring bars before work.





















I enjoy seeing everyone's TTDSA dressed up in the wild. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## sheon

Ha. Yours is the one that's dressed up, pod!

What straps! Must get me more NATOs....


----------



## dhtjr

Hey pod, where did you get that brown strap with the rivet closure shown on the watch? I assume it had to be sized very carefully. Nice strap collection you've got there. Thanks.


----------



## hengkyganda

hi everyone 
i'm hengky from jakarta - indonesia & i just found out about this awesome community
just got my JLC DSA a few weeks ago

so here some of the pics.. still using the oem strap & will post more pics once the new 'shoes' arrived

first post with my first JLC timepiece ;-)


----------



## csm

I adore the oem strap.... And also is very hard to take it off, maybe because of the curved spring bars?!

Regards


----------



## hengkyganda

yepp... it's pretty hard to take off the curved spring bar
can we use standard 20 mm spring bar?
does anyone have any experience using non-oem curved spring bar on this beauty?


----------



## sheon

cesar scarambone said:


> I adore the oem strap.... And also is very hard to take it off, maybe because of the curved spring bars?!
> 
> Regards


Yes, I found it difficult to remove the spring bars the first time and I think it's because they're curved.



hengkyganda said:


> yepp... it's pretty hard to take off the curved spring bar
> can we use standard 20 mm spring bar?
> does anyone have any experience using non-oem curved spring bar on this beauty?


Nope, I just use the OEM curved spring bars.

Actually, if I didn't want to swim with the watch, I'd keep it on the OEM leather strap. I kinda like the original strap, actually.


----------



## Babbage

I have an IWC incoming then next on the agenda is one one these. Tried one on recently, they are beautiful!


----------



## hengkyganda

new shoes for my DSA
woohooo....


----------



## bwong

Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox Tribute to Deep Sea and Grande Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 (Euro versions).


----------



## hengkyganda

It's a bright Saturday here... it's an "Il dolce far niente"moment & I'm enjoying some refreshment ;-)
so HAGWE everybody!!!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Kohe321 said:


> I've had my JLC Deep Sea chronograph for nearly two months, and I have to say I'm very happy with it! Love the design and the classic, timeless lines. Not having a datefunction doesn't bother me at all, but I know it's a must have for some.
> 
> Just need to get a new waterproof strap to get it 100% ready for summer. The leather strap that comes with it from Jaeger is really soft and nice, but it's obviously not suited for sunlotion, sweat and the occasional dip in seawater. I think a 22mm isofrane will be perfect ;-)
> 
> Here are some pictures of mine!


fantastic chrono, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## georges zaslavsky

It is a fantastic thread thanks for sharing everyone


----------



## acess

Below are old photos of my JLC DSA [Euro]. I've since sold this watch.

I used it with a Rios1931 Activity (water resistant) strap and straight spring bars:









Here with another alarm watch, a 70's Citizen Alarm Date Parawater:









Lastly, due to seller's remorse, I just had to take another one in... a Deep Sea Vintage Chrono this time:


----------



## sheon

Nice. What are your impressions of the Vintage chrono compared to the Memovox?


----------



## csm

Both are awesome watches... But i still prefer the memovox...

Regards


----------



## acess

shoen said:


> Nice. What are your impressions of the Vintage chrono compared to the Memovox?


Thanks! They are both beautiful and wear exactly the same. I, personally, like the full dial of the chronograph more and I think the "Automatic" script is a bonus. However, I'm still getting used to a watch without a constantly moving sweep hand.. It only runs when the chronograph is activated.


----------



## sheon

acess said:


> Thanks! They are both beautiful and wear exactly the same. I, personally, like the full dial of the chronograph more and I think the "Automatic" script is a bonus. However, I'm still getting used to a watch without a constantly moving sweep hand.. It only runs when the chronograph is activated.


Ah, so the case dimensions are identical. Yes, somehow the 'automatic' on the vintage chrono works. Could be the cursive font. I don't tend to like 'automatic' on other watches though.

I have my Memovox on a Rios sailcloth strap too, but I use the OEM curved spring bars.


----------



## acess

Opted for a non-diver strap this time (unlined shell cordovan)...


----------



## csm

I adore the original strap, but mine is on a brown/golden nato...










Regards


----------



## csm

This photo is better to see..










Regards


----------



## hengkyganda

i just prefer the after market strap
here is mine with a new shoes 
HAGWE everybody...


----------



## Frenchguy

hengkyganda said:


> i just prefer the after market strap
> here is mine with a new shoes
> HAGWE everybody...
> 
> View attachment 1349946
> View attachment 1349948
> View attachment 1349953


What band is that?


----------



## hengkyganda

it's gunny strap


----------



## hengkyganda

hi, i would like to ask is there any possibilities to over wind the DSA?

thanx
hengky


----------



## GrouchoM

hengkyganda said:


> hi, i would like to ask is there any possibilities to over wind the DSA?
> 
> thanx
> hengky


If it's an automatic, there should be a clutch to prevent overwinding regardless of if the winding is caused by the rotor or turning the crown.


----------



## Tods

Good day everyone!

Over the weekend, I ventured to a remote but beautiful place in the northernmost part of my country, the Philippines. 
Batanes has a this old and rustic feel that goes perfectly with this classic diver 



On a boat en route to Sabtang island.


----------



## sheon

Nice. Malcolm Gladwell.... I'm reading Outliers now. Great read.


----------



## csm

Under the water....










Regards

Cesar


----------



## GrouchoM

I hope this worked. ... I'm horrible with tapatalk.


----------



## pod

The Red "Bono" jlc deep sea tribute sold for $365,000 at auction. This is now an elite club for sure.

http://www.watchmundi.com/2013/11/20/jaeger-lecoultre-red-auction/

http://www.watchesbysjx.com/2013/11/unique-newson-atmos-by-jaeger-lecoultre.html


----------



## Bidle

Hi,

Just a quick question. The strap of the Jaeger Deep Sea Chronograph is 20mm right!? But what about the size of the buckle. In the pdf on the site it says that is also 20mm!??? Is this correct?

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/NL/...p-sea-chronograph/2068570/print-it-and-try-it

Thx


----------



## GrouchoM

It's 21 at the lugs, 20 at the buckle. Most 22 straps will fit.



Bidle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question. The strap of the Jaeger Deep Sea Chronograph is 20mm right!? But what about the size of the buckle. In the pdf on the site it says that is also 20mm!??? Is this correct?
> 
> http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/NL/...p-sea-chronograph/2068570/print-it-and-try-it
> 
> Thx


----------



## Bidle

GrouchoM said:


> It's 21 at the lugs, 20 at the buckle. Most 22 straps will fit.


Aaaah thx, now I get it,... I really thought it had a 20mm strap. Especially because I read it somewhere,...hmm. 21mm that's a bit of a shame. I don't see to manny new watches which I like and definitely like this one.
Already had my mind set to some nice other leather straps of 20mm. Will have to find them in 22mm than and hope they still will fit nicely. Good thing I didn't bought the straps yet. ;-)

btw. like your choice for the rubber strap.

[edit]
Just found the post that gave me the wrong impression. Greenlightning asked about the chrono.

_


pod said:



Greenlightning,

The Deep Sea collection currently includes 5 pieces (6 if you count the two different models in the tribute selection). All have 20mm lugs. So 20mm is the correct size.

You are probably noticing the difference between "straight" and "curved" bars. I too noticed that the straight bars didn't feel right for some reason, so I switched back to the original JLC curved bars, which are designed to fit the watch, and all is well. Even with my nato straps I use the curved bars and they work better (ie they feel more "right" if that makes sense).

Click to expand...

[/edit]
_


----------



## csm

The strap that come with the deepsea is awesome... I made some experiences with mine few days ago, but came back to the original leather strap.... I dont know if mine that is the alarm has the same lug sizes, but all the straps that i used on mine are 20mm and all of them fitted perfect.




























Regards

Cesar


----------



## Bidle

Well I'm officially a member!! 

The past year I didn't came across a nice new watch. The last one was last year, which I bought for my son. Okay I bought two new casio's and most of the other watches I bought were vintage.
After seeing the JLC DSC in real life I knew I had to get one. So I asked a few questions about the straps and today I picked it up. 

Yes,... no photo's yet, but they will follow I promise. You all probably know I'm good for it. ;-)
Currently I've it on a Nato/Perlon strap.


----------



## csm

No photos not a member yet hahaha...... Just kidding congrats for the new watch!!!

Cheers


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Alex6340

Hi there,

could anyone tell me what's the weight of this masterpiece (deep sea chrono)? 

A small video review in action would be great. 

Thank you 

cheers

Alex


----------



## Bidle

cesar scarambone said:


> No photos not a member yet hahaha...... Just kidding congrats for the new watch!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


Well,.... finally a member. ;-)

Had time to make some photo's today, but the weather was too nice. So I just did it outside, but was too lazy to take enough gear.







Thx for watching!


----------



## pod

Bidle, 

I love the sliver of focus on that shallow depth of field. Great work in ambient light. Welcome the "the club".


----------



## hengkyganda

hi guys, i just spotted a BNIB JLC DSA sitting at AD in Dubai Int'l Airport a couple of days ago.
it really surprised me because usually LE pieces will be gone within a few month after the release date.
just wondering why would this SE time piece (from a legendary brand) still sitting at the AD after a few years of its release? :-s
any thoughts? 

thanx
hengky


----------



## csm

They dont release all the watches to sell at same time, according to a sales person from the jlc boutique in paris, they hold the watches and release to sell from time to time... Wich one did you get, american or european?

Regards


Cesar


----------



## hengkyganda

i didn't get it because i already have one 
and it's the european that sits in the AD in case someone in this forum is interested to take that beauty back home ;-)

thanx
hengky


----------



## Kid_A

this is awesome watch.... enjoy


Bidle said:


> Well,.... finally a member. ;-)
> 
> Had time to make some photo's today, but the weather was too nice. So I just did it outside, but was too lazy to take enough gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for watching!


----------



## Fbyprmn

Hi guys,


I'm so glad that i can see & join this club. Here's my JLC TTDS with rubber b as the belt. 


Cheers!


----------



## DWMC

Hi all, I'm seriously considering joining the club and pulling the trigger on the memovox TTDS (Euro version). It would be my first JLC. I want something that can wear with a suit. Will the memovox fit the bill?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes23

If you change the strap. The leather strap is excellent but its definitely a sporty look.



DWMC said:


> Hi all, I'm seriously considering joining the club and pulling the trigger on the memovox TTDS (Euro version). It would be my first JLC. I want something that can wear with a suit. Will the memovox fit the bill?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DWMC

Cervantes23 said:


> If you change the strap. The leather strap is excellent but its definitely a sporty look.


Thanks for the suggestion. A black croc perhaps? Worth considering. I wonder if anyone has tried this? I like the fact that it's an early attempt at a diver before the 'rules' about what diver should look like were set in stone. The result, I think, is a clean and dressy style sports watch. I think it would go with a suit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

a vintage style strap can also create a different look, since i'm not a big fan of croc strap ;-)


----------



## csm

I disagree about the changing strap, i believe that the one on leather that comes with it is pretty good to be used with a suit... Its sport indeed, but also elegant. Spending some time with mine after 2 weeks on vacation without it...










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

agree, sport but elegant. this is stunning timepiece....


cesar scarambone said:


> I disagree about the changing strap, i believe that the one on leather that comes with it is pretty good to be used with a suit... Its sport indeed, but also elegant. Spending some time with mine after 2 weeks on vacation without it...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DWMC

I'm selling my Panerai PAM 417, and putting a deposit down on one of these tomorrow. I'll post pics in due course!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes23

Its tough to find one new now. Have you located one?



DWMC said:


> I'm selling my Panerai PAM 417, and putting a deposit down on one of these tomorrow. I'll post pics in due course!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DWMC

Cervantes23 said:


> Its tough to find one new now. Have you located one?


Yes. My local AD has one. I've also seen another one at a different AD in Sydney, so I thought they were still readily available. Interesting to hear that might not be so. It's on hold for me after paying a deposit with the proceeds of the sale of the panerai. I won't get it on my wrist until end of June, so a bit of a wait. But I am eagerly anticipating ... I love this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hengkyganda

last time i was in Dubai Int'l airport, early of Apr, i spotted one sitting at the AD in the airport
it might still sits there ;-)



Cervantes23 said:


> Its tough to find one new now. Have you located one?


----------



## Cervantes23

I really dig this watch. I love the way it sits and just is proportioned right. Cant stop wearing it.



DWMC said:


> Yes. My local AD has one. I've also seen another one at a different AD in Sydney, so I thought they were still readily available. Interesting to hear that might not be so. It's on hold for me after paying a deposit with the proceeds of the sale of the panerai. I won't get it on my wrist until end of June, so a bit of a wait. But I am eagerly anticipating ... I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pod

With a suit? ABSOLUTELY!!! With a leather strap? ABSOLUTELY!!! With class? ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## DWMC

pod said:


> With a suit? ABSOLUTELY!!! With a leather strap? ABSOLUTELY!!! With class? ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> View attachment 1508227
> View attachment 1508228
> View attachment 1508229


Nice! Where did you get the strap may I ask?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pod

That is a JLC OEM aligator strap I got at an AD. It is surprisingly awesome on the TTDS. I have many straps for this watch, including some in my previous posts, but this one adds serious class to the watch and dresses it up nicely.


----------



## hengkyganda

pod said:


> That is a JLC OEM aligator strap I got at an AD. It is surprisingly awesome on the TTDS. I have many straps for this watch, including some in my previous posts, but this one adds serious class to the watch and dresses it up nicely.


that's a killer combo pod ... :-!
really classy!!!


----------



## HB32

So the deep sea chrono is a limited edition and will no longer be for sale? One of my favorite watches but don't have the funds right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cervantes23

No, I think just the memovex not the chrono.


HB32 said:


> So the deep sea chrono is a limited edition and will no longer be for sale? One of my favorite watches but don't have the funds right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csm

The chrono is NOT limited edition, only the memovox european 959 watches, and the american 300 and something....

Regards


Cesar


----------



## DWMC

359 Americans I think Cesar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes23

I just put my DS Alarm on a mustard leather nato to mix it up. Not sure how it works.... Oh and picked the Deap Sea Chrono, couldn't resist. Lovely watch and works wonderfully with the OEM..
.


----------



## Bidle

Nice! Also congrats with the chrono. It is becoming one of my favorite watches.


----------



## DWMC

Cervantes23 said:


> I just put my DS Alarm on a mustard leather nato to mix it up. Not sure how it works.... Oh and picked the Deap Sea Chrono, couldn't resist. Lovely watch and works wonderfully with the OEM..
> .
> View attachment 1514986
> 
> View attachment 1514987


That works nicely, even better than the darker shades of brown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saidi

Hey,

I'm new to this forum so my apologies if this has been already covered. I also don't have the good fortune to live near an AD and it'll be a few weeks before I can reach one. Has anyone bought a steel bracelet to go with their JLC DS Tribute? I'm looking to buy my first nice watch and love the Deep Sea but I want the option of a plain bracelet like the one on the Reverso Squadra Hometime (Ref 7008120). 

Regards,


----------



## csm

I havent seen any ds with metal bracelet yet, and i'm sure that you wont have anyone from klc that fits. This watch goes well with leather, rubber (those modena tropic ie) or nylon nato straps, so imho the lack of a metal bracelet is not a fact that you should give up of this awesome watch.



Regards


Cesar


----------



## GrouchoM

saidi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new to this forum so my apologies if this has been already covered. I also don't have the good fortune to live near an AD and it'll be a few weeks before I can reach one. Has anyone bought a steel bracelet to go with their JLC DS Tribute? I'm looking to buy my first nice watch and love the Deep Sea but I want the option of a plain bracelet like the one on the Reverso Squadra Hometime (Ref 7008120).
> Regards,


I'm sure you can get a nice non-OEM mesh bracelet for the DS.


----------



## Cervantes23

Thanks. Still not sure, as it takes a bit of the black classy look away and adds a real vintage vibe to the watch. Different.


DWMC said:


> That works nicely, even better than the darker shades of brown.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes23

Me too...just brilliantly done and I appreciate the longer power reserve than the memovox. I feel the OEM strap suits the watch well, as the dial is busy and the stap accommodates it. Time-keeping has been excellent so far.


Bidle said:


> Nice! Also congrats with the chrono. It is becoming one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Draxler

Hello, I'm from Ljubljana, Slovenia and this is my ttdsa, bought new in Italy on the 06/06/2014
I really like this watch ...


























































Nice pair with my Breguet Aeronavale Type XX ref. 3803, limited edition 1/1000


----------



## DWMC

Congratulations on the new JLC! A really excellent set of watches. I had a type XXI breguet once but I think the xx is more classic. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Draxler

@DWMC,
thank you. I'm 99,9% sure that this is the only one Breguet ref. 3803 and the only TTDSA in my country.


----------



## DWMC

Draxler said:


> @DWMC,
> thank you. I'm 99,9% sure that this is the only one Breguet ref. 3803 and the only TTDSA in my country.


That's quite a distinction.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad Red Brick

I should not have opened this thread.


----------



## pod

Nice watch and distinction Draxler! Cheers.


----------



## DWMC

It's here, finally:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pod

CHEERS DWMC!!! Wear it with pride (and a smile). Learn to love the unique whirling sound. This piece has a distinct noise to it and soon we all learn it's tonal personality.


----------



## DWMC

Thanks pod. Can't stop setting the alarm for no other reason than to hear it. The irony is that I am going diving later in the week but am too afraid to use it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pod

DWMC said:


> Thanks pod. Can't stop setting the alarm for no other reason than to hear it. The irony is that I am going diving later in the week but am too afraid to use it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have tried three times to take my TTDS diving, but each time I opt to stay with my Seiko Orange Monster. I am just too too afraid to take it down. However, I do have some cool pics with the TTDS while snorkeling.


----------



## cdnwatchguy

I have owned these two. Beautiful watches, just not destined to last for me.


----------



## csm

Id like to see some photos of these beaty under water… the maximu i did with mine was diving at tbe pool with my children hehehe…

Regards


Cesar


----------



## DWMC

New Camille Fournet strap for my memovox TTDS:


----------



## csm

Beautiful strap brother, but imho this watch need something more sporty, like the strap that comes with it that even beeing leather, looks like the old tropic straps that used to be used at dive watches in the past. I believe the original one is the best combo for this watch.

Regards


Cesar


----------



## DWMC

cesar scarambone said:


> Beautiful strap brother, but imho this watch need something more sporty, like the strap that comes with it that even beeing leather, looks like the old tropic straps that used to be used at dive watches in the past. I believe the original one is the best combo for this watch.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Thanks Cesar. I still like the original strap, but I prefer the croc when I wear it with a suit (at least for the time being). You still keep yours on the original?


----------



## csm

Most of the time… i already used it with a nato and is also very cool…


Cesar


----------



## Silverkim

The deepsea is very cool on a nato!


----------



## drhr

European


----------



## csm

I adore this watch.... Mine says hy on a nato!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jasoncd

It's fun seeing all the European dial brothers in here, wish I could afford to have both dials in my collection!


----------



## devlred

pod said:


> With a suit? ABSOLUTELY!!! With a leather strap? ABSOLUTELY!!! With class? ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> View attachment 1508227
> View attachment 1508228
> View attachment 1508229


This is absolutely stunning, i am looking for a watch on that price range that can be sport and classic, your photos and the combination of the watch with the brown leather trap, i just love it..


----------



## pod

Thank Devired! It really is a versatile watch. Dresses up and down equally well.


----------



## pod

A few shots of the TTDS in Las Vegas this morning. Having fun shopping at all the great watch shops and trying to find a suitable sibling piece.


----------



## GnomeCop

my fav at the moment


----------



## yonsson

I only had mine for a few days until I noticed the chrono had to be reset between every chrono measuring, so it's now with JLC for a full movement service and will be gone for a total of three months. 

I do like it a lot though. Great size, I was worried it would be too big before getting it, and the dial is amazing. I really like how it looks varies from plain pitch black to a coarse almost sparkling gray depending on the light. The domed sapphire makes light play nicely on the dial. 



I didn't have time to measure the strap before I sent it away, but I'm guessing the bandwidth is 21mm, so I have stocked up on a few 22mm straps. I hope they will fit. 
I find it strange that you worry about diving with it. It is after all ISO-certified for diving. Sadly I won't have mine back for my summer trip, but I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## GrouchoM

yonsson said:


> I only had mine for a few days until I noticed the chrono had to be reset between every chrono measuring, so it's now with JLC for a full movement service and will be gone for a total of three months.
> 
> I do like it a lot though. Great size, I was worried it would be too big before getting it, and the dial is amazing. I really like how it looks varies from plain pitch black to a coarse almost sparkling gray depending on the light. The domed sapphire makes light play nicely on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to measure the strap before I sent it away, but I'm guessing the bandwidth is 21mm, so I have stocked up on a few 22mm straps. I hope they will fit.
> I find it strange that you worry about diving with it. It is after all ISO-certified for diving. Sadly I won't have mine back for my summer trip, but I wouldn't hesitate.


I don't understand what's wrong with your DSC? Did you damage it by forcing the reset while it was running and breaking the column wheel?

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## yonsson

GrouchoM said:


> I don't understand what's wrong with your DSC? Did you damage it by forcing the reset while it was running and breaking the column wheel?
> 
> I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


I didn't do anything to it, perhaps someone else did. I know how a chrono works. According to my JLC watchmaker it had worn parts and had a dry movement. I don't know if it's true or a standard answer.


----------



## GrouchoM

What is the symptom? Is it not resetting once stopped?

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## yonsson

GrouchoM said:


> What is the symptom? Is it not resetting once stopped?
> 
> I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


3 issues:
1: Watch needs to be reset between time measurements. It's not possible to start, stop, start, stop, start, stop. 
2: Indicator doesn't turn all red once stopped. Only 98% red (see picture). 
3: Timekeeping is +8 seconds/day. 
It will undergo a full service free of charge.


----------



## i20rider

I would love to get one of these tributes in the future. Seeing all these makes me wish I still had my original DSL


----------



## csm

Change for the original strap back... What a nice strap is this!









Regards

Cesar


----------



## 2amwagon

yonsson said:


> 3 issues:
> 1: Watch needs to be reset between time measurements. It's not possible to start, stop, start, stop, start, stop.
> 2: Indicator doesn't turn all red once stopped. Only 98% red (see picture).
> 3: Timekeeping is +8 seconds/day.
> It will undergo a full service free of charge.


Mine is doing the same thing. Just got it March this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

2amwagon said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. Just got it March this year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Did the problems just start or has it been that way all along?
Have you sent it to JLC?


----------



## 2amwagon

yonsson said:


> Did the problems just start or has it been that way all along?
> Have you sent it to JLC?


They started about a month ago. I've just been waiting for my sub to get back from service before I take the dsc to jlc to be looked at. Very disappointing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

2amwagon said:


> They started about a month ago. I've just been waiting for my sub to get back from service before I take the dsc to jlc to be looked at. Very disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


OK, best of luck getting it fixed fast. Mine is expected back at the end on July, meaning a 3 months wait period to fix it.


----------



## corruptor

Deep Sea Alarm owners: can you feel the alarm function vibrate if the watch is on your artist? Just trying to see if other than the light chirping sound of the alarm if it's strong enough to vibrate and give another indication of the alarm time


----------



## wwwppp

Memovox today










Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sheon

corruptor said:


> Deep Sea Alarm owners: can you feel the alarm function vibrate if the watch is on your artist? Just trying to see if other than the light chirping sound of the alarm if it's strong enough to vibrate and give another indication of the alarm time


Sure, you can. Although I have slept through the alarm, both with it on a flat surface and on the wrist.


----------



## yonsson

Finally back after 14 weeks.


----------



## GrouchoM

yonsson said:


> Finally back after 14 weeks.


How's the accuracy, now?

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## yonsson

GrouchoM said:


> How's the accuracy, now?
> 
> I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


+2spd so far, but I bet it will change a little after a few weeks when the oil gets distributed.
I havent had the time to run it in the timegrapher yet, but interested to see how it varies between positions.


----------



## GrouchoM

Please report back your observations. 

I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


----------



## yonsson

GrouchoM said:


> Please report back your observations.
> 
> I refuse to advertise that I'm using tapatalk ... dammit!


No problemo.


----------



## yonsson

Tested my DSC in the timegrapher this morning. Didn't wind it, but wore it yesterday. It's still keeping +2spd with dial up during the nights.

Results are:
Dial up: +8spd
Dial down: +8spd
Kl 12 up: +1spd
Kl 12 down: +1spd
crown up: +2spd
Crown down: -3spd

Will start resting the watch crown down during the nights and see what happens.


----------



## GrouchoM

Being mostly still for your sleeping time not long before testing (~8 hours?), it may have been a bit below full wind. This usually causes a watch to run a bit fast. Also, what are the beat errors? I believe that higher values correlate to a worse isochronism (accuracy loss at lower power reserve levels).


----------



## yonsson

GrouchoM said:


> Being mostly still for your sleeping time not long before testing (~8 hours?), it may have been a bit below full wind. This usually causes a watch to run a bit fast. Also, what are the beat errors? I believe that higher values correlate to a worse isochronism (accuracy loss at lower power reserve levels).


Yes, 8hrs sleep, so not fully wound. Didn't set the lift angle either.


----------



## GrouchoM

Impressive beat error! The plots on the crown down and the 6 up look odd. How long did you let them rest and how long did you sample?


----------



## 3pointross




----------



## yonsson

GrouchoM said:


> Impressive beat error! The plots on the crown down and the 6 up look odd. How long did you let them rest and how long did you sample?


A minute or two in each position. This wasn't a scientific measure by any means.


----------



## sc_junky

finally joined after trolling too long


----------



## sc_junky

Shot of the collection prior to shipping 1 to a new home


----------



## yonsson

One of few watches that actually works great on a nato.

Since I've found the right night position it's +-0spd for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## csm

Nice! Mine is also back to a nato... This green one on it is awesome! Its much more versatile than the oem strap....









Regards

Cesar


----------



## cerovin

Hello from Jakarta


----------



## yonsson

I'm curious, when you use another strap for the DSC 42mm, what type of spring bars do you use?
I'm a little worried the straight bars will wear the lug holes since the watch originally comes with curved bars.


----------



## simongpaez

Hello from Texas


----------



## corruptor

Has anyone found a good bracelet for the TT Deep Sea Alarm? I have a nice staib mesh for it but was looking for something a bit more low key.


----------



## maik

I'm wondering if the 42mm model might look too big on my wrist (about 55 mm wide) given that the lugs are longish and do not lay flat on the wrist. I would appreciate if anyone could share a quality picture on a similarly sized wrist and please include your wrist width measurement.


----------



## yonsson

maik said:


> I'm wondering if the 42mm model might look too big on my wrist (about 55 mm wide) given that the lugs are longish and do not lay flat on the wrist. I would appreciate if anyone could share a quality picture on a similarly sized wrist and please include your wrist width measurement.


I think it will fit you just fine. My wrist is 18,5cm around and 6cm across. You can check my old pics for reference.


----------



## csm

Mine on my 6,75"/17,3cm wrist









Regards

Cesar


----------



## GrouchoM

Another 6.75" wrist:









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp

Reporting in...


----------



## yonsson

Dressing down with a Hadley-Roma strap. Great combo if you ask me.


----------



## Urik81

Bought mine 2nd hand in excellent condition at amazing price. Love the vintage look and alarm


----------



## yonsson

Still loving the Hadley Roma + DSC combo!


----------



## yonsson

Anybody know how the caseback is constructed? Looks like the screw back is two separate parts? What happens if you unscrew it? Is it only the outer part that turns?


----------



## brucebobby

corruptor said:


> Has anyone found a good bracelet for the TT Deep Sea Alarm? I have a nice staib mesh for it but was looking for something a bit more low key.


I think so? Here's mine on a 7-row NSA bracelet:















Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Nice combo brother where did you get this bracelet?!

Regards


Cesar


----------



## brucebobby

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice combo brother where did you get this bracelet?!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cesar


Thanks for the compliment! I got the bracelet as part of a lot of half a dozen vintage steel bracelets off of... *gasp*... Ebay.

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouske

My contribution to this thread! Loving this watch, got it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 3pointross

Bouske said:


> My contribution to this thread! Loving this watch, got it 2 weeks ago.


Ooooo, I love the cermet version!

How are the applied indices?


----------



## Bouske

3pointross said:


> Ooooo, I love the cermet version!
> 
> How are the applied indices?


I love the dial. The applied indices and the black dial go great togeher.

This is my biggest watch at 44mm but ot wears great on my 6.75 wrist.


----------



## andylliao

Bouske said:


> My contribution to this thread! Loving this watch, got it 2 weeks ago.


Congrats. Very beautiful watch there. Love DS Cermet, almost got one but cannot live without date.


----------



## csm

Nice Watch brother! 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## Froggy katak

Anyone has any strap suggestion for tt deep sea alarm? I think it look great on nato and NSA bracelet...
but anyone has it on leather strap? Rubber/silicon/tropic strap?

i was hope it will fit my big hole tropic strap

picture will be great

d


----------



## hengkyganda

Froggy katak said:


> Anyone has any strap suggestion for tt deep sea alarm? I think it look great on nato and NSA bracelet...
> but anyone has it on leather strap? Rubber/silicon/tropic strap?
> 
> i was hope it will fit my big hole tropic strap
> 
> picture will be great
> 
> d


i personally prefer DSA with leather strap 

with dark brown strap combo:








with medium brown strap combo:


----------



## Froggy katak

The vintage strap look really good. Have you think about tropic strap?

D


----------



## yonsson

I'm still in love with mine, great watch!


----------



## 3pointross

yonsson said:


> I'm still in love with mine, great watch!


Looks great, is that a canvas strap?


----------



## yonsson

3pointross said:


> Looks great, is that a canvas strap?


Yes, Cordura canvas from Hadley-Roma. A great strap and only costs $25, I have bought black, gray and green.


----------



## Draxler

^
photo, please?


----------



## yonsson

Draxler said:


> ^
> photo, please?


Of what? The black is above and pics of the grey strap is 1 or 2 pages back.


----------



## Froggy katak

Do you use curve or straight spring bar?


----------



## yonsson

Froggy katak said:


> Do you use curve or straight spring bar?


Straight, 1,8mm.


----------



## 33fountain

Very nice!


----------



## yonsson

I thought I'd order a canvas strap from Camille Fournet,
anybody have the measurements for the original strap at hand? I'll go for 21/18mm but I'd like to know thickness.


----------



## Robbyman

hengkyganda said:


> i personally prefer DSA with leather strap
> 
> with dark brown strap combo:
> View attachment 5759706
> 
> 
> with medium brown strap combo:
> View attachment 5759714


I have just found one of these at a JLC dealer brand new left over from 2013. What do you guys think? This or a Rolex Sea Dweller?


----------



## yonsson

Robbyman said:


> I have just found one of these at a JLC dealer brand new left over from 2013. What do you guys think? This or a Rolex Sea Dweller?


I have owned both. I sold the 116600 after 10 days and have owned the Deep Sea Chrono for 8 months and still don't have any plans to sell it, so I recommend the Chrono. The JLC is a lot more interesting imho.


----------



## Robbyman

That is the chrono though not the tribute


----------



## csm

The sd you can buy new or used anytime you want... The ttds is suposed to be harder to find.... Mostly bnib.... I adore this Watch, it's so elegant.... My kds adore the alarm hehehe... So my vote is for the JLC. 

Regards 


Cesar


----------



## Robbyman

I tried it on today, it is nice but quite expensive. I have ordered the Sea Dweller 4000 and it is between this and the Rolex GMT BLNR, the Deep Sea Chrono and a couple of Bremont.


----------



## hengkyganda

Robbyman said:


> I tried it on today, it is nice but quite expensive. I have ordered the Sea Dweller 4000 and it is between this and the Rolex GMT BLNR, the Deep Sea Chrono and a couple of Bremont.


the Deepsea Alarm for sure :-!


----------



## sc_junky

JLC deepsea alarm all the way. Why buy Rolex when anyone can own one? What's worse, there's a ton of fakes and copy-cats saturating the market. Don't be that guy...

Be unique


----------



## Gunnar_917

Robbyman said:


> I tried it on today, it is nice but quite expensive. I have ordered the Sea Dweller 4000 and it is between this and the Rolex GMT BLNR, the Deep Sea Chrono and a couple of Bremont.


For what it's worth I love my Memovox more but my SeA Dweller gets a lot more wrist time.


----------



## sc_junky

I recommend buying Novus polishing kit for the acrylic crystal since it scratches relatively easily. At first I wasn't a fan but over time I understand why JLC stuck with their guns and remained faithful to its origins.

I've used Novus many times to buff back to new condition but I also heard polywatch works great too.

Robot Check


----------



## yonsson

Robbyman said:


> That is the chrono though not the tribute


I like the alarm version as well. Haven't seen it IRL but as long as you can handle the fake patina lume I'm sure you'll love it. Ask to see it outside, the JLC dials are great but they look boring with store lights.


Dont think I've posted my DSC on 21mm nato strap before. Looks a lot better than on 22mm nato squeezed in. I'm usually not a fan of nato straps but the DSC is great on a nato.


----------



## tomchi

Here is Grandma crashing her tribute party  One of the rare surviving Deep Sea Master Mariner e558. Who knows how many remain from the 1532 made between 1968 and 1971? Still ticking amazingly well. I took it to my watch guy recently and it even passed the water-pressure test. He said he had nothing to do to it.


----------



## Robbyman

tomchi said:


> Here is Grandma crashing her tribute party  One of the rare surviving Deep Sea Master Mariner e558. Who knows how many remain from the 1532 made between 1968 and 1971? Still ticking amazingly well. I took it to my watch guy recently and it even passed the water-pressure test. He said he had nothing to do to it.


Wow, I love it.


----------



## Robbyman

sc_junky said:


> JLC deepsea alarm all the way. Why buy Rolex when anyone can own one? What's worse, there's a ton of fakes and copy-cats saturating the market. Don't be that guy...
> 
> Be unique
> 
> View attachment 6788074


I have a couple of Rolex already, who cares about fakes. Anybody who knows me, knows mine are genuine but I don't care even if people think it is a fake because I know it is real.


----------



## ccm123

Beautiful watches!


----------



## livesimply11

Good afternoon all,

I see a lot of you with the Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm. I'm currently waiting for my US version to arrive this week, and had a few questions about the movement if you guys don't mind sharing some input. I've read that the 956 movement itself is pretty robust and well made. Have any of you need servicing since it was introduced in 2011? If so, how long did servicing take? I'm wondering if I'll need to have it serviced right away since it's been sitting in the AD for the past 5 or so years being played with on and off. This will be my first JLC and any feedback/input/thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.

Regards,

Les


----------



## 2amwagon

I know you asked for feedback on the alarm, but I'll give my feedback for a dsc. Under warranty, my service took 6 weeks. The issue was: the chronograph would not resume, it could only reset then restart.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky




----------



## livesimply11




----------



## Draxler




----------



## sc_junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson

Some pics of my new custom Camille
Fournet strap.









Camille Fournet + JLC - yonsson - Watches, inside and out


----------



## sheon

livesimply11 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I see a lot of you with the Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm. I'm currently waiting for my US version to arrive this week, and had a few questions about the movement if you guys don't mind sharing some input. I've read that the 956 movement itself is pretty robust and well made. Have any of you need servicing since it was introduced in 2011? If so, how long did servicing take? I'm wondering if I'll need to have it serviced right away since it's been sitting in the AD for the past 5 or so years being played with on and off. This will be my first JLC and any feedback/input/thoughts are greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Les


I had to send mine in under warranty for power reserve issues. Took 4 months. But they did a good job.


----------



## Xantiagib

Original Polaris a close cousin...


----------



## Draxler

Very nice


----------



## livesimply11

Xantiagib said:


> Original Polaris a close cousin...


That's amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JonS1967

Xantiagib said:


> Original Polaris a close cousin...


It doesn't get much better than this! What a beauty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goostah

Can anyone confirm whether the vintage 2 subregister version of the deep sea has been discontinued? I happened by a boutique today and they had no stock and said it was discontinued.


----------



## rainagain

The 2 subdial model is now a watch i'm actively seeking to purchase so I'm curious about this as well.


----------



## rainagain

What is my best option to see the deep sea tribute in person before I purchase? I'm looking at both the 2 dial chrono or the Euro tribute to alarm (ref *2028470).*


----------



## csm

I can be wrong but i believe that the vintage chrono as the european and american memovoxes were a limited edition... I was wearing mine yesterday...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Draxler

rainagain said:


> What is my best option to see the deep sea tribute in person before I purchase? I'm looking at both the 2 dial chrono or the Euro tribute to alarm (ref *2028470).*


Where are you from?


----------



## rainagain

I'm in Portland, OR USA and I travel frequently to San Francisco. Shreve (SF nor PDX) apparently does not carry sport JLCs, and Torneau did not carry this watch. I narrowly missed seeing the watch at Topper in Burlingame.


----------



## Draxler

I'm from EU and I'll sell my watch on Chrono24.


----------



## rainagain

Thanks. Ideally I'd like to see the watch in person & try on prior to purchasing. Perhaps that's not realistic since its limited edition and no longer a new model.


----------



## rainagain

I took the leap and joined the JLC club. My first swiss watch or nice watch of any kind. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## csm

Congrats brother! This watch is awesome...


Cesar


----------



## rainagain

Can anyone recommend a nice 20mm metal bracelet for this watch? I saw a few OEM JLC ones on Chrono24 (for other JLC master compressor models, but at 20mm they should still fit), but they were very expensive. Any other good options?


----------



## Silverkim

My deepsea says hi. The OEM strap works best with the watch's design.


----------



## sheik_djibouti

Got this ahead of some long distance backpacking in hopes that I could have a really nice under-the-radar mechanical time keeping and an alarm I could count on without batteries.. No one outside of the WIS community knows what this thing is. The time keeping was great. The alarm unfortunately sucked and only woke me up once out of the dozen or so times I tried to use it, but that was as much due to how tired I generally was each night as it was due to the low volume of the alarm itself. I came to love this watch and after finishing my hike I took it off of the nato I had it on, and it's now in my regular rotation on beige suede straps which utterly changed the look.. for the better in my opinion.


----------



## Bouske




----------



## Silverkim

Sunbathing with mine!


----------



## Doubie

Anyone interested in trading either a Euro or American Memovox for an 8 month old deep sea chronograph with box and papers, purchased from Toronto AD? I love my watch but am so in love with the vintage look of the Memovox. 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## jz3

Here's mine on 2 customed straps.


----------



## nweash

Recently joined.


----------



## David Woo

was at a local car show and heard a voice exclaim "hey, I have the european!" and so i took a shot of both on the wrist. and some straps since peeps here seems to be fixated on options.


----------



## nweash

David Woo said:


> was at a local car show and heard a voice exclaim "hey, I have the european!" and so i took a shot of both on the wrist. and some straps since peeps here seems to be fixated on options.


What keeps a watch fresher than many strap
options?


----------



## David Woo

nweash said:


>


that canvas is really nice, great color.


----------



## nweash

David Woo said:


> that canvas is really nice, great color.


Thanks! My favorite strap/ watch combo. It's "vintage patina" canvas courtesy of Drunkartstraps.


----------



## ctaborda

I am so unsure between this and the regular chorno.

A. Vintage version

Pros: 

1. Good looks
2. Perfect size (40.5mm)

Cons:
1. Not scratch resistant glass
2. Non rotating bezel, seems like there's no function to the 12 hour thing.

B. Standard version

Pros: 

1. Looks good
2. Scratch resistant glass
3. Real bezel, used to keep measures of time

Cons:
1. Size
2. I like a bit of splash of the fake patina on the vintage



Is the plexiglass an issue to you guys?


----------



## GrouchoM

The Omega Speedy pro's crystal is plastic and it's great. Inexpensive to replace, looks and feels warmer than glass, and can be easily made to look like new with Polywatch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash

ctaborda said:


> I am so unsure between this and the regular chorno.
> 
> A. Vintage version
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. Good looks
> 2. Perfect size (40.5mm)
> 
> Cons:
> 1. Not scratch resistant glass
> 2. Non rotating bezel, seems like there's no function to the 12 hour thing.
> 
> B. Standard version
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. Looks good
> 2. Scratch resistant glass
> 3. Real bezel, used to keep measures of time
> 
> Cons:
> 1. Size
> 2. I like a bit of splash of the fake patina on the vintage
> 
> Is the plexiglass an issue to you guys?


Yes the plexi glass is my only peeve with the watch.


----------



## Evinsky

Hello all, I'm about to pull the trigger on a Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm (DSA) and I have some questions for any of you have in the past or still own this unique piece. First off I've found two possible watches for sale one locally that will accept some trades but it is slightly used and out of warranty and one out of the country new in box from an AD with warranty. I've read some mixed things about JLC service so I'm curious if the risk is worth the reward on the local used one? Then again JLC service might be as much of a hassel, thoughts?

Secondly just some questions about the alarm function. I'll be using it more as a countdown timer and an audible reminder so...
1. What is the smallest time incriment you've repeatably set? 6min? 3min?

2. I've read the alarm is not loud, which is a good thing for me, but can you set it to only go off for a few seconds by only partially winding it?


----------



## David Woo

perlon at the end of summer:


----------



## AnderssonM

A very happy and proud member of the club.


----------



## mazinger

Hello! Greetings from Costa Rica!....Last friday I joined this selected group.... visited my local dealer as a new rubber band for my iwc aquatimer had arrived..... and there he was.... brand new, a jlc american tribute version.... what a beautiful piece.... i was stunned.... so took it home with me.... loving it!!.... the looks, the size, the details and that vintage look, the alarm.... just perfect










Now, I just need to look for some strap options 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripper444

Did you buy pre-owned? 
I just bought a brand new one but still something very fragile feeling with this movement. It might just be in my head, but I dont even use the chrono for fear of it breaking. I tried it just to see the red circle and that was good enough 



yonsson said:


> I didn't do anything to it, perhaps someone else did. I know how a chrono works. According to my JLC watchmaker it had worn parts and had a dry movement. I don't know if it's true or a standard answer.


----------



## Ripper444

My general rule with any brand is this. Once/if it breaks I get it fixed under warranty preferably and then sell it and never buy from them again. 
So far the only brand that broke, the chrono ironically is the Breitling chrono with the B01 in house movement.



yonsson said:


> 3 issues:
> 1: Watch needs to be reset between time measurements. It's not possible to start, stop, start, stop, start, stop.
> 2: Indicator doesn't turn all red once stopped. Only 98% red (see picture).
> 3: Timekeeping is +8 seconds/day.
> It will undergo a full service free of charge.


----------



## Bouske

Just put my DSC Cermet on a Hirsch rubber stral. Really liking this combo.


----------



## Ripper444

I took a look at their site. How do you know how thick the strap should be?



yonsson said:


> Some pics of my new custom Camille
> Fournet strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Fournet + JLC - yonsson - Watches, inside and out


----------



## kimmop

Ripper444 said:


> I took a look at their site. How do you know how thick the strap should be?


Measure the old one and decide?

FWIW, I ordered one shark custom from Camille Fournet and my spec seems to be 4,5 mm thick. Works OK with DSC, I'd say.


----------



## IGotId

Bumping this thread to see how many still own their Tributes & what your thoughts are at this point!


----------



## simongpaez

Stil have mine and love it


----------



## Bouske

simongpaez said:


> Stil have mine and love it


Me too!


----------



## IGotId

simongpaez said:


> Stil have mine and love it


Which one do you have?


----------



## sc_junky

I was originally annoyed too considering a $10k-ish watch doesn't include sapphire crystal, but then I realized JLC's goal of reissues are to maintain the purity of the piece and install a sense of nostalgia back when dive watches were considered cutting-edge tech and underwater sport limited to military and persons with a death-wish.

A pro having plexi (and arguably a con) is you can buff any minor scratch(es) with a plexi-cleaner, albeit its the softness of plexi that allows scratches to form in the first place. I use Novus polish which I bought off amazon for dirt-cheap and it's fixed any scratches I've run into for the past 2 years, and my DSA is my daily-wearer. It also doesn't hurt that plexi is less reflective than sapphire so viewing-angles on land or underwater are wider than a modern diver.


----------



## simongpaez

Amazing piece very bad pic


----------



## simongpaez

Bad pic, but there it is


----------



## Solomente

simongpaez said:


> Bad pic, but there it is


Bad pic and not a tribute so not even relevant to the thread


----------



## toychaser

I love this combo. May I ask what brand that canvas strap is?


----------



## sc_junky

Friday wrist shot










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId




----------



## simongpaez

Wow!


----------



## mdgrwl

I recently had the pleasure of handling one of these. I must say, the JLC Deep Sea Chrono is a stunning piece for sure.


----------



## varvn

Love the pics, thanks for sharing you all!


----------



## sc_junky

deep-sea alarm ready for summer 🏊.♀









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ElFuego

terrible pic of my inbound DSC. Will post up a little better pics when it gets here.


----------



## mcwatch12

bump


----------



## Armidoro

Been trying the Nato combo lately!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Adw234

Love the green nato on this watch!


----------



## sc_junky

enjoying labor day weekend ️









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

sc_junky said:


> enjoying labor day weekend ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


My god what a beauty!


----------



## sc_junky

fun while it lasted ️️,time to head back to the city 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sc_junky

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aalvaradom

Dear Tribute to Deep Sea Club

I found a brand new JLC Tribute to Deep Sea Memovox in an AD. It has been sitting there for a few years and I have the chance to buy it. I am only concerned with the scratches of the bezel, as after talking to JLC, it costs 1200 € to replace for a new one. Based on your experience, how does the bezel, overall watch put up with time? I don´t want to buy the watch to keep in on a safe, I would like to enjoy the watch without too much worries. I know that it might not be harder than a Rolex Sub, but at least it should be tough enough for daily use. 

Thx a lot
Slds


----------



## Frenchguy

Do you guys know a good source for OEM replacements of the original TDS band? I imagine they’re $300+ from JLC? Or something very similar, I find it comfortable and beautiful. Are they 22mm or 20mm?


----------



## Frenchguy

Do you guys know a good source for OEM replacements of the original TDS band? I imagine they're $300+ from JLC? Or something very similar, I find it comfortable and beautiful. Are they 22mm or 20mm?


----------



## gaoxing84

anyone feels the crown for setting time is abit tight?


----------



## gaoxing84

coffee time


----------



## Armidoro

Frenchguy said:


> Do you guys know a good source for OEM replacements of the original TDS band? I imagine they're $300+ from JLC? Or something very similar, I find it comfortable and beautiful. Are they 22mm or 20mm?


Hey dude they are 21mm

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## VintageVagabound

Armidoro said:


> Hey dude they are 21mm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Ive had multiple straps on mine and they're all 20mm. They fit perfectly like a glove.


----------



## Armidoro

VintageVagabound said:


> Ive had multiple straps on mine and they're all 20mm. They fit perfectly like a glove.


Good to hear that, I use 21mm and they fit perfectly too. Happy to hear i can use 20mm too

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## VintageVagabound

Armidoro said:


> Good to hear that, I use 21mm and they fit perfectly too. Happy to hear i can use 20mm too
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Here is a 20mm custom strap made from chicken feet leather....I know, right?


----------



## Croatan128

Love the chicken feet leather- do you have a source for that strap?


----------



## liyoo86

I wish I could afford one... these are so beautiful


----------



## driggity

VintageVagabound said:


> Here is a 20mm custom strap made from chicken feet leather....I know, right?


Looks great. Where did you get that strap? Also are the ends where it attaches to the lugs curved? It looks like the fit is awesome.


----------



## VintageVagabound

Croatan128 said:


> Love the chicken feet leather- do you have a source for that strap?


Aprell Watch Straps in Russia. Custom designed to my specs and shipped to the U.S. for under $100. Just google them and you'll see their website and contact details. I did the whole order via WhatsApp and I'm very pleased


----------



## exitium

It's pretty late to answer this but anyway, it's a ceramic bezel. So very resilient. Special too, since it's matte or satin ceramic, instead of gloss. I had a navy seals Chrono, which bezel was cleaned up using toothpaste to remove what looked like a scratch, but was actually metal particles embedded and came out, leaving no signs. Ceramic is pretty amazing.



aalvaradom said:


> Dear Tribute to Deep Sea Club
> 
> I found a brand new JLC Tribute to Deep Sea Memovox in an AD. It has been sitting there for a few years and I have the chance to buy it. I am only concerned with the scratches of the bezel, as after talking to JLC, it costs 1200 € to replace for a new one. Based on your experience, how does the bezel, overall watch put up with time? I don´t want to buy the watch to keep in on a safe, I would like to enjoy the watch without too much worries. I know that it might not be harder than a Rolex Sub, but at least it should be tough enough for daily use.
> 
> Thx a lot
> Slds


----------



## exitium

Spot the difference!


----------



## Croatan128

#2xx checking in


----------



## sc_junky

Friday fri-yay









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thon410

Loved the look of the Tribute to Deep Sea but that didn't look good on my wrist, so I ended up with this fellow.









JLC Deep Sea Chronograph 
Seiko Monster Dracula
Casio Mudmaster GWG-1000

Sent from my Mate 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Sending in my contribution, and what a great thread.
I have owned mine for a few months now, and I should mention it beat out the Speedmaster, and the Daytona C for the chronograph position of my collection.

It's great on the wrist, and like the Speedmaster it goes well with many different strap options.

























Guess I fell for the NSA too.


----------



## sc_junky

enjoying brief sunshine on a cloudy weekend ️









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huis1974

my deep seas


----------



## Classic Breguet

Happy to join the club today ;-)~


















I like this one so much I'm going to sell my red sub


----------



## mazizata

joined the club with NOS watch bought a few weeks back!


----------



## mazizata

joined the club with NOS watch bought a few weeks back!

View attachment 13244221


----------



## Roystock

mazizata said:


> joined the club with NOS watch bought a few weeks back!
> 
> View attachment 13244221


Congrats. Especially NOS.


----------



## Classic Breguet

Here is an interesting underwater optical illusion:


----------



## Armidoro

Mine says hi too!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## sc_junky

️️









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csm

Hello Guy, long time that i dont post anything, but as nowadays is hard to see one of those beeing used as it should be that i wanted to share.... thanks god the o-rings were 100% hehehe...



























Cheers

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Dose anyone know what the bezel is made of on the DSC? I thought it was aluminum but also heard Tim from Watch box call it's ceramic? So it would be nice to know how it will fair against scratches.


----------



## csm

Alumínium sir. 

Regards


----------



## Vermeulen

For those of you who have the JLC Deep Sea Chronograph (Q2068570), do you have a tiny bit of downward play as show in the photo?


----------



## aleksejeremeev




----------



## CivilBen

I hate that I missed the boat on this watch.


----------



## jooxbox

CivilBen said:


> I hate that I missed the boat on this watch.


Which one, the regular deep sea?

I did too, and it is one i would have bought new. But you can find very good models on the used market and you will save money.


----------



## Stevencjain

sc_junky said:


> ️️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Such a great watch.


----------



## mazinger

I loooooooove this watch so much, I sold my other watches and made me a "one watch" guy....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILuvSubs

I let go of my US edition, as part of a trade for a grail. Here is a picture of it with a European edition that I found in a store late year (apologies for the poor quality phone photo). It is a beautiful watch, with an amazing dial and bezel and a unique complication. Maybe I'll get another one further down the track... Would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Iceman_SS90

Currently Ihave my Deep Sea Chrono Vintage on a Omega Nato Strap with a JLC buckle from the Navy Seals (20mm)

Does anybody know, if there are Nato Straps from JLC, that fit on a Deep Sea!?


----------



## American Jedi

American Jedi said:


> Dose anyone know what the bezel is made of on the DSC? I thought it was aluminum but also heard Tim from Watch box call it's ceramic? So it would be nice to know how it will fair against scratches.


Turns out it's ceramic, per JLC.


----------



## alex68

I got also the downplay on my Deep Sea SS and also on my Deep Sea Cermet version, I think this downplay is how the ratchet system of the bezel works.


----------



## Armidoro

Trying a new strap on!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HB32

Is JLC coming out with a refreshed Deep Sea or is it discontinued?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoganB

The memovox is stunning


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## OinkieE

My favourite products line from JLC, especially the memovox version.


----------



## MLsims

ILuvSubs said:


> I let go of my US edition, as part of a trade for a grail. Here is a picture of it with a European edition that I found in a store late year (apologies for the poor quality phone photo). It is a beautiful watch, with an amazing dial and bezel and a unique complication. Maybe I'll get another one further down the track... Would highly recommend it to anyone.
> 
> View attachment 14162981


I wish I could afford these. Such beautiful watches. Enjoy the new grail!


----------



## revius

I don´t have any


----------



## islands62

Deep Sea Cermet


----------



## islands62

Double tap, so here is another.


----------



## Analog4ever

Deep Sea Cermet - incredible time piece....!


----------



## toddies68

Vermeulen said:


> For those of you who have the JLC Deep Sea Chronograph (Q2068570), do you have a tiny bit of downward play as show in the photo?


Mine does too, but I never noticed it until I read your post, had to grab it out of safe to check


----------

